# توسع في إنشاء شيء



## jack_1313

إذا قيل إن "الحكومة توسعت في إنشاء محاكم استثنائية"، هل يعني هذا:

1.  أن هذه المحاكم كانت موجودة سابقا والحكومة أنشأت مزيدا منها؟

2.  فقط أن الحكومة أنشأت الكثير من هذه المحاكم، بغض النظر عما إذا كانت موجودة أصلا؟

3.  أن كلا التأويلين ممكنان؟

  مصدر ارتباكي هنا هو أن كلمة "يتوسع (في)" تستطيع أن تحمل معنى "يُكثِر (من)" إضافة إلى معنى التوسيع (مثلا، "يتوسع في النفقة").
​


----------



## cherine

أظن التفسير الثاني هو الصحيح: أنها أنشأت الكثير من المحاكم، بغض النظر عما إذا كانت هناك محاكم سابقة أم لا.​


----------



## jack_1313

شكرا مجددا شيرين  أعتقد الآن أن التعبير قد يكون مبهما بطبيعته، فاستشرت بعض العرب الآخرين وجدتهم منقسمين بين التفسيرين، مع أن كلا منهم كان مقتنعا بخياره. أما أنا، أميل نحو التفسير الثاني.
​


----------



## Mahaodeh

الميل إلى التأويل الثاني سببه أن الثاني يشمل الأول

في رأيي أن كلاهما ممكن


----------



## DialectLearner

jack_1313 said:


> ... فاستشرت بعض العرب الآخرين وجدتهم منقسمين بين التفسيرين، مع أن كلا منهم كان مقتنعا بخياره...
> ​


إذن لا بد أن تتطلع على النص كله ــ وإذا لم يفدك ذلك ــ على غيره من المصادر اتي قد تسلط الضوء على هذا التوسع
هذا ما أعمله لما أترجم ورقة وأعثر على كلمة من هذا القبيل


----------

